# Los Angeles from Above: All aerial photos of LA



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Starting a thread of my shots of LA from above: airplane & drone photos of Los Angeles and surrounding cities


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Fresh photos from last evening 10/13/19:









LA convention center and skyline









110 freeway intersection with the 10 freeway (one of the busiest interchanes in the US)









Skyline and Staples Center arena (only US arena with 3 professional sports teams, Lakers and Clippers basketball and Kings hockey)









urban density looking south from downtown LA









Skyline view from South Park, the most rapidly changing neighborhood in downtown LA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great start/photos from Los Angeles  :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing photography.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

110 freeway and the 105 freeway, where the traffic jam dance was filmed in La La Land (the double wide flyover to the right)



















photo from preview of La La Land on youtube


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

I see why Randy Newman loves it so much!


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

From last night, from a hilltop, not a drone, but still above LA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from L.A.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Two more, from early yesterday:









Aerial view of downtown LA, Oct. 20, 2019









Aerial view of downtown LA, Oct. 20, 2019


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Impressive shots of LA, nice to see so much construction going on around the downtown area.

Also, I love the afternoon ambience your photos highlight. Really sets the mood.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Some shots from last month flying into Burbank Airport from Phoenix:









The Burbank media district, with Warner Brothers Studios at the bottom of the pic










aerial view of Downtown Glendale 










aerial view of Burbank Airport, we will swing all the way around to land from the other direction










Aerial view of Mt. Wilson, the famous Mt. Wilson Observatory is on the right and on the left are the dozens of communication towers for TV, Radio and other uses. Mt. Wilson had the largest telescope in the world in its time (100inches) and is also famous for where the speed of light was first measured.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos about L.A. :cheers:


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Aerials from Saturday









The new Century Plaza Towers under construction in Century City









Another view of the project









Looking straight down at the Century Towers under construction









Century City aerial, you can glimpse another site being cleared for a two tower development









A better view of the site prep









The 20th Century Fox backlot just south of Century City, Disney bought Fox this year.


----------



## birdstreetblog (Oct 28, 2019)

Love this photo of The Century https://jamescolincampbell.com/1-w-century-dr/ - the Northside of the tower will be losing some of their view when the new century plaza residences are done. Oh Well!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Sunset strip and Hollywood aerials:









Above the Sunset Strip









Sunset strip aerial view









Hollywood aerial









Hollywood and downtown LA


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Los Angeles depends on imported water for its residents and industry. The first canal was built by William Mulholland for the city of Los Angeles in 1913, later the State of California built a larger system to deliver water statewide. These are aerials from the Mojave Desert, with the aqueduct bringing water across the desert to LA. The last photo is where the water cascades down the last hill entering the San Fernando Valley at last. 


















Water pumped over the Tehachapi Mountains and through the Antelope Valley north of LA









Where the aqueduct ends, in the northern San Fernando Valley


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing update.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

2 from above Orange County










Above Costa Mesa, with the huge South Coast Plaza mall partially visible on the left side










Aerial view of Lido Island in Newport Bay


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing thread, which shows clearly the size of the metropolitan area, and the concentration of activities in some points


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Absolutely breathtaking and amazing. LA is such a unique city. You captured it well from above. I love living here. Thanks for the fantastic set.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice aerial photo updates about Los Angeles


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful L.A!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any updates from L.A.?


----------

